

PressFlop: Our First FAIL - red
http://www.startupfail.com/fail/pressflop-our-first-fail/

======
alaskamiller
one thing's for sure... everyone wants to be a fuckedcompany and everyone
wants to be an uncov. do yourselves a favor, write up a spec script, send it
to SNL instead of wasting it on the intertubes.

